# Store bought bread.



## IKE (Aug 3, 2018)

We very rarely eat breakfast but just to avoid a upset stomach I always eat two slices of toast (or a toasted english muffin) in the morning prior to taking my meds and supplements.

I am kinda picky on the bread I like and yesterday I had to go to two stores to find what I wanted.....normally it's a little higher than the other breads but Oroweat 12 grain is what I like and always buy.

Are you fussy about the loaf bread you purchase or will anything do ?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2018)

Any whole wheat loaf will do. I refuse to pay almost $5.00 for a loaf of bread.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 3, 2018)

I prefer good fresh bread from a bakery but as a concession to old age and ill health I usually buy this 40 calories/slice high fiber reduced carb bread.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 3, 2018)

I have to eat gluten free bread which I make. Any of it in the market tastes terrible. Back before I was diagnosed with celiac disease I loved good rye bread from the bakery only. As a kid I loved gooey white Bond bread. The last time I tried white bread from the store it didn't have the same consistency that I remembered. I use to put big slices of  home grown tomatoes slathered with mayo on the white bread or a thick slice of onion with salt. 

My German Grandpa hated white bread and to make his point he would take a slice and make little dough balls out of it and say it was only good for bait when he went fishing.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 3, 2018)

Natures Own has a new bread out called perfectly crafted bread and comes in a multi grain and a white bread variety. It is a thicker sliced bread and makes great toast.  It runs about 2.45 a loaf. A loaf lasts me a long time as I refrigerate or freeze slices.  I like the multi grain better than the white.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2018)

Like Ruth I’m celiac so need to go gluten free. I used to bake everything myself until I discovered THIS bread sold @ Costco and it is just lovely.  Everything else I make from scratch.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 3, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I prefer good fresh bread from a bakery but as a concession to old age and ill health I usually buy this 40 calories/slice high fiber reduced carb bread.


wow! 40 calories a slice. That’s incredibly good for bread. Great find Aunt Bea.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have to eat gluten free bread which I make. Any of it in the market tastes terrible. Back before I was diagnosed with celiac disease I loved good rye bread from the bakery only. As a kid I loved gooey white Bond bread. The last time I tried white bread from the store it didn't have the same consistency that I remembered. I use to put big slices of  home grown tomatoes slathered with mayo on the white bread or a thick slice of onion with salt.
> 
> My German Grandpa hated white bread and to make his point he would take a slice and make little dough balls out of it and say it was only good for bait when he went fishing.



Funny Grandpa! Ruth, I remember Bond bread, too! They delivered to our house and the guy carried a big tray of goodies. We also ate rye.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 3, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I use to put big slices of  home grown tomatoes slathered with mayo on the white bread or a thick slice of onion with salt
> .



Those 'mater sandwiches are unmatched 
I wrote something about 'em somewhere here

anyway

My favorite store bought bread is Dave’s Killer Bread 




I have paid the $5/loaf and will do it again
I recommend checking out Dave's story

However, I usually buy our local Vitabee




A tidy little loaf of goodness, $5/3 loaves
Makes great toast


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2018)

We've been buying Oroweat Oatnut for years now, we both like it best over all the other ones we tried.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 3, 2018)

A whole loaf of bread is too much for me and it goes stale fast.

So all I do now is buy buns for sandwiches.

I tried freezing the bread but somehow it doesn't seem to taste the same after thawing it out.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2018)

My real problem is I LOVE bread. I always did. I would pay for wonderful loaves but I have to limit carbs, darn it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Aug 3, 2018)

I like eating whole wheat or multi grain bread. At the local co-op store where I'm a member,I try to buy the bread from local bakery,price is cheaper than national brands. I won't pay $ 5 for a loaf of bread,that's a bit much Sue


----------



## KingsX (Aug 3, 2018)

.

I never did like the crust on bread.  So I stopped buying it.

Instead,  I buy a bag of eight small size buns. I prefer buns for sandwiches and for toast [the small size buns easily fit into my toaster.]


----------



## Falcon (Aug 3, 2018)

MY  favorite bread  is  San Luis  Sourdough  in ANY  form;  toasted,  sandwich,  under  some savory  gravy  etc.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 4, 2018)

We go to a local bread store that takes in older bread from the stores and sells it at a discount price. You never know what they're going to have and it's fun to look around and try different things. Lately I've been on a sourdough kick and bought some garlic sourdough bread which I'm looking forward to trying out.

I'm also a big fan of the tomato, onion, mayo sandwich, with a slice of swiss cheese.. Yum.


----------



## connect1 (Aug 5, 2018)

Some good looking bread here.

I still eat white bread and I like it best from a convenience store that I go to.
Keeps for a long time, lol.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 5, 2018)

Natures Own Butterbread is the best for flavor and freshness.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 5, 2018)

Its the best for home grown tomato sandwiches!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2018)

Yes, for the Tomato Sandwich, white is best.


----------



## Serena77 (Aug 5, 2018)

That battle if the bulge is still ongoing with me, darn it!  I love bread (sounds like Oprah in that WW commercial),
Recently bought bagel thins, toasted, not bad. My concession to the battle!  I prefer making my own, but it's too hot to turn the oven on. Waiting for cooler weather and renewed energy. Good excuses!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, for the Tomato Sandwich, white is best.



*The Tomato Sandwich;*

My lady luvs..’LUVs’ my tomato sandwiches
Don’t care much ‘bout nobody else

But

My fishin’ buddy stopped by one early evening in late summer
The maters were on
Beef steak, I think they were
Big
Ripe
My lady had just made bread
White bread
Still hot
Cooling on the kitchen island

‘Want a sandwich ‘fore you leave?’

‘Sure’

Y’all know how a fresh picked home grown tomato tastes
I sliced ‘em thin, and piled ‘em high
I sliced the soft bread thick (soaking material)
Butter melted from the heat of the bread
Slathered on mayo
It melded with the butter
Salt
Pepper
He ate four of those sandwiches
Unconscious of the juice down his arms, dripping from his elbows
Glad we were sitting in the back yard

Talked about sticking his finger down his throat to gorge a fifth

Couldn’t promise we’d soon do it again
Maters get ripe only so often

He took some home along with a loaf of bread


----------



## Keesha (Aug 8, 2018)

Serena77 said:


> That battle if the bulge is still ongoing with me, darn it!  I love bread (sounds like Oprah in that WW commercial),
> Recently bought bagel thins, toasted, not bad. My concession to the battle!  I prefer making my own, but it's too hot to turn the oven on. Waiting for cooler weather and renewed energy. Good excuses!


Easy solution. Buy a bread maker.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Easy solution. Buy a bread maker.



Yup.  I use mine especially in the summer; it doesn't heat up the kitchen.  Once you make your own bread, you won't go back to store-bought.  Making bread really isn't hard at all with a bread making machine, and if you like the traditional shape, you can just let the machine do the kneading and then take the bread out and shape it and put into a traditional pan and bake it in the oven.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 11, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Easy solution. Buy a bread maker.


I bought my wife one

She thought I was trying to replace her


----------



## hearlady (Aug 16, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Those 'mater sandwiches are unmatched
> I wrote something about 'em somewhere here
> 
> anyway
> ...


Gary I've found the Dave's bread in the day old bread store for about $3.00. It goes quick so don't have to worry about it getting stale.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2018)

Here's some NO-KNEAD bread recipes=

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=no+knead+bread


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> My favorite store bought bread is Dave’s Killer Bread
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SeaBreeze said:


> We've been buying Oroweat Oatnut for years now, we both like it best over all the other ones we tried.



We still buy Orowheat, but recently tried the Dave's bread that you mentioned Gary.  We really like the Good Seed and have bought several loaves already, will continue to buy it.  Just keep the floss handy, lots of seeds.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Here's some NO-KNEAD bread recipes=
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=no+knead+bread



If you don't knead it why buy it?!


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 16, 2019)

I have eliminated bread completely from my meals.

I don't know how it happened.  I just stopped buying it and I don't miss it.

And I know how to bake and the odd time I will bake dinner buns and pizza.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> If you don't knead it why buy it?!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 16, 2019)

I throw some spelt flour in the bread maker, add egg replacer, baking powder, a pinch of salt, a bit of tapioca flour, then some water and olive oil. Let the paddle knead the dough. Put about a tablespoon into each round in the mini muffin sheet, pop into the oven. Keep the minis in the fridge. Usually polish them off in a week. 

When I read the ingredients labels of store-bought bread, I always talk myself out of buying those loaves. I want to eat bread, not a chemistry set. 

Oroweat is one of the better choices, in a pinch, as I recall.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 17, 2019)

We’ve replaced our bread habits by having saltines or some other type of cracker with our meals. When we do have a sandwich, we buy Dollar General white bread for $1.39. It’s the same loaf of bread as the $3.49 brand bread sitting right next to it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2019)

I've been using these low carb low calorie wraps lately.

A quarter of one is enough to roll up a hot dog and half of one is enough for a sandwich.

https://www.josephsbakery.com/shop/flax-oat-bran-and-whole-wheat.html


----------



## Trade (Jun 17, 2019)

I like bread but it will really pack the lbs. on me so I try not to eat very much of it. This is the kind of bread I buy at the grocery store: 



At $5 bucks a loaf it's kinda pricey but like I said, I try not to eat much bread.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 17, 2019)

I buy whole wheat bread, different brands, most of the time.  Once in a while I'll buy a loaf of rye bread.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 17, 2019)

Trade said:


> I like bread but it will really pack the lbs. on me so I try not to eat very much of it. This is the kind of bread I buy at the grocery store:
> 
> View attachment 66612
> 
> At $5 bucks a loaf it's kinda pricey but like I said, I try not to eat much bread.



That's the kind of bread I buy, too.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 17, 2019)

Trade said:


> I like bread but it will really pack the lbs. on me so I try not to eat very much of it. This is the kind of bread I buy at the grocery store:
> 
> View attachment 66612
> 
> At $5 bucks a loaf it's kinda pricey but like I said, I try not to eat much bread.



I like the Peace Dove. Their motto should be "_Buy our bread and peace will guide the planets and love will steer the stars."_


----------

